

Social Media Sites Denied to UK Asylum Detainees - andybak
http://www.refugeeradio.org.uk/ivo.html

======
ladyrassilon
How dare those people who came to our country in the hope of sanctuary from
persecution, have the audacity, that when the justice system fails them, to
turn to other means, such as raising awareness of their plight....

Honestly its as though they were expecting a fair and just society that was
meant to represent a paragon of human rights and justice...

I guess they don't know about pandering tories who try to placate the casual
and everyday racist attitudes found among their base. I guess the stories they
told themselves of British hope and justice missed out the part where their
lives would be pawns in a political fight.

